# Moebius Jekyll & Hyde



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Had fun building this kit last year used the fantastic cult of personlity replacment head and added a backdrop for a better overall look. Comments are always welcomed!!:wave:














G]


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

You've done a fantastic job with this kit, Love the background it makes the whole kit stand-out.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Most excellent!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great build and that replacement head looks great too. I have a couple of these kits along with a conversion kit for an Invisible Man. Whenever I see builds this nice it makes me want to pull down the box and put it on the bench right away.

Bob K.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice paint job. Looks really clean....other than that spilled bottle on the table. I like the backdrop, too.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent build up Tracy! The backdrop is a nifty touch.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

The replacement head looks great. This kit needs some kind of backdrop, so I like what you did with the wall, but I'd like to see some texture on it, or a little less contrast from the light colored figure. Make the shelf stand out more, maybe?
Nit-picking just becuase it's worth it. Great job.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Yea on the back drop i didnt think of it a the time but it would have been easy to build a bookcase and paint it brown instead of the shelf to off set the black back ground . Might do that latter. Thanks for the great comments !!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Wow, that is one of the best paint-ups I've seen of the March head (it is certainly better than mine, but to be fair I do end up painting ALOT of my kits at 5am in hotel rooms JUST to have something for my table at Chiller, LOL).
Tom


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Amazing paint job.Really captures Hyde's agonizing transformation.Is this replacement head available just anywhere.:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice job Tracy! Love the replacement head and extras you put into the kit.:thumbsup:

I had used that same candle stick (Michael's) on your shelf on my Dracula conversion kit!

MMM


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Great job!!!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Super clean and sweet! great painting and photo work!!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Very nice!! :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing


----------

